# A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

I just did a A2 VR6> A2 1.8t swap
I used a 2003 GTI AWP engine with Drive by wire. 
here is the wiring specs since the MK4 Golf Bently is tough to read. 
Its not 100% of wiring but more than enough to get the vehicle running and working.
******To get around the immobilzer I needed to have the ECU Revo'd I had Rennen in Maine do this for me and it worked great. *****
there are 5 plugs in the rain tray that connect the wiring. 
Brown Plug
Pin #
1. black/purple wire Fuel Pump Relay 
2. purple/white fuel pump relay
3. red/black starter interlock relay 
4. red/green ignition for ECU
5. blue/yellow power fuse 43 
6. yellow/black power for instruments fuse 34
White Plug ( I did not use this plug had mosly dummy lights and vacuum vent valve switch) 
Pin#
2. black wire goes to pin 19 on instruments
3. white wire goes to pin 20 on instruments
4. white/red wire clutch vacuum vent valvs switch
Orange Plug
Pin#
1. grey/white goes to pin 5 on cluster 
3. red/black goes to back up lights ( I did not use this)
6. blue/white speed sensor
7. green/grey A/C
8. Blue/red A/C
9. Green/ Brown Goes to cluser
Blue plug most wires meet up to DBW petal 
Pin 
7. Yellow/Brown Leak Detection pump
9. Leak Detection pump
I did not use this either.
Black plug I did not use either it is for most accesories. Such as cruise control. 
The other plug you will need is a large 14 pin plug near the battery. 
I did not use all the wires but I did use most. I ran my own aftermarket fans so I do not have much wiring in there for them.
Pin#
1. green/blue oil pressure switch
2. black/green power for speed sensor Fuse 7
3. white/blue speed sensor. 
4. purple engine coolant temp sensor.
5. red/purple power for fuel injectors fuse 32
6. yellow/black power for engine control fuse 34
7. brown ground
8. black power computer fuse 29
9. Brown/white MFA computer 
I ran my stock headlight harness and it worked out ok. 
It was not too hard. 










_Modified by gtiboy66 at 7:59 AM 10-5-2004_


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (vwmk1gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how about the driveline? For example what tranny, driveshafts, a-arms and spindles did you use?


_Modified by vwtoys at 9:31 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## Cooters garage (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

and i just picked up an AWP this week with 8 thousand miles to put in my mk2. thanks for the info


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Cooters garage)*

Great info. Looks great also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (vwtoys)*

Drive line. I used the 02J trans from that car. I had to change the flanges on the trans easy job. I got new flanges from the dealer $260 for both #02A-409-355-D I used the 02A VR6 Gear selector and shift cables since they are a nicer fit and I already had them. I used Corrado G60/ 16v GTI 100mm axles I still am running 4 lug. All my suspention is A2. I also used the 02A clutch slave and master since I alreay had it. Its a nice piece than the newer one. ( new one is plastic and crappy) 
Also I used the stock Mk4 Golf accesories they fit just fine. 
******To get around the immobilzer I needed to have the ECU Revo'd I had Rennen in Maine do this for me and it worked great. *****


_Modified by gtiboy66 at 8:03 AM 10-5-2004_


----------



## mk2dub4ever (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Youre the man ! good info, will help me with the mk4 2.0 and with the Audi 1.8T


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (mk2dub4ever)*

that's freakin beautiful


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

I LOVE YOU !!!!!!


----------



## mk2dub4ever (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (veedub_18t)*

this thread deserves a sticky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

So what are the flanges from that you got from the dealer? An earlier 2.0L O2J? Because I was stumped on this part of the project as well as my mechanic buddy. And by using the new flanges, you had no mods to the G60/16v shafts! Sweet.....
Oh, and that part number is for both included or??
How much of a PITA is it to swap the flanges?? I've never messed with anything like that before...THANKS

GREAT POST BTW
















edit for more Q's


_Modified by GTiG6O at 7:04 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## Cooters garage (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

what did it cost to get it revo'ed?
what cluster are you using? 
these five plugs, two go to the ecu. where do the other connect to? 
how much have you spent on this swap so far?
what intercooler are you running?
man im full of questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Cooters garage)*

Yeah...what cooters said! What did you end up doing cluster-wise..I mean to get the ecu to operate properly...or did the revo-chip take care of that also?


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Cooters garage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cooters garage* »_what did it cost to get it revo'ed?
what cluster are you using? 
these five plugs, two go to the ecu. where do the other connect to? 
how much have you spent on this swap so far?
what intercooler are you running?
man im full of questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I am using an A3 2.0 Cluster Since I have an A3 dash. I still have to get a tach converter from summit to make the tach work.
the plugs all go into the fuse box. 
I used the factory intercooler and made custom pipes. 
The Revo software cost $700 
The revo stuff made everythig work properly


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a couple question to ! 
Are you running the awp ignition switch or the a2/a3?
Witch fuse/relay box did you take AWP or a2/a3 ?
The fuel pump witch are you running ? 
I have a lot of question because all this wiring mess is killing me ! 
thanks for all the info !


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

you sir, are an inspiration. This is what the go-get-em attitude will get ya. Beautiful work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Anyone in their right minds will bookmark this thread NOW.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (veedub_18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub_18t* »_I have a couple question to ! 
Are you running the awp ignition switch or the a2/a3?
Witch fuse/relay box did you take AWP or a2/a3 ?
The fuel pump witch are you running ? 
I have a lot of question because all this wiring mess is killing me ! 
thanks for all the info !


I am using the A2/A3 ingition swithc
the CE2 A3 fusebox
and Digi 2 fuel pumps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

Thankx ! I will soon start my project so , the more thing I will learn the less stress I will have ! 
AWP in a jetta A3 2.0 l


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

So what are the flanges from that you got from the dealer? An earlier 2.0L O2J? Because I was stumped on this part of the project as well as my mechanic buddy. And by using the new flanges, you had no mods to the G60/16v shafts! Sweet.....
Oh, and that part number is for both included or??
How much of a PITA is it to swap the flanges?? I've never messed with anything like that before...THANKS


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_So what are the flanges from that you got from the dealer? An earlier 2.0L O2J? Because I was stumped on this part of the project as well as my mechanic buddy. And by using the new flanges, you had no mods to the G60/16v shafts! Sweet.....
Oh, and that part number is for both included or??
How much of a PITA is it to swap the flanges?? I've never messed with anything like that before...THANKS









The flanges I got I have no clue what there out of early beetle or TDI I think I have the part number in one of the replys. They were $260 for both


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*

did you do a whole interior swap also?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_
The flanges I got I have no clue what there out of early beetle or TDI I think I have the part number in one of the replys. They were $260 for both 

And how was the installation done exactly? thanks again


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (ChinkyVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinkyVdub* »_did you do a whole interior swap also?

Nope I have an entire A3 interior I Had a 98 VR6 in the car for 4 years.
with 98 golf sport interior and an A3 dash.
As for the flanges they unbolt with 1 allen head screw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooters garage (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

let me add that a g6o trans will also bolt up. as long as you have 100mm hubs. so you have two options. im also will be running 2.0 cluster. with a mk3 dash. with 2.0 accesories. as for your intercooler do you have pics? i too was thinking of mounting the 1.8t intercooler. or if that didn't fit then maybe a g60. here in Cali i have to abide by the law so i can't use an aftermarket intercooler in till i get referee'd. any body try arp chips. ive heard that they also have a immo delete option. i havent had time to call to see how much it is.


----------



## veedub_18t (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Cooters garage)*

I was thinking to , using a g60 trans. to , but for the cluster







, I just dont know what to do , My car is originally equiped with a 2.0l , I don't know if shoud go with the 2.0l stuff or with the original cluster from the 1.8T..... and wire it with the mk4 fuse boxe , relay and every thing ...... does somone have good argument for one or the other swap ?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

What bracket did you use for the left passenger engine mount?


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What bracket did you use for the left passenger engine mount?

I used a 96 Passat TDI but I mounted it to a VR6 subframe. 
Other than that I think you can use the stock one from your car.


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Your information is good but I`m looking to find out where you connected all the wires from the cowl plug I have the plugs sorted out but I need to know where the wires go to the fuse box if you can give me that info I can get my harness finished.Thanks Jay


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (old school a1s)*

What ones the cowl Plug?


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Yes the cowl plugs where did you run the wires to?Did you run them to ce2 plugs in the back of the fuse box or did you tap them in somewhere else did you existing fuses in the fuse box that had nothing running though them after getting rid of the old wiring that ran the vr6 or did you make separate fuses tapped into other wiring harnesses under the dash.I know it sounds a little confusing but your break down of the cowl plugs doesn`t explain where you connected the wires from each of these plugs to the fuse box to make your car run.If you could explain where they where wired into that would make the splicing the wires into the fuse box a simple task what I have been trying to do is make a modified wiring diagram of how the 1.8t harness connects and uses the CE2 HARNESS PLUGS TO POWER UP THE ECM TO RUN THE ENGINE.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (old school a1s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *old school a1s* »_what I have been trying to do is make a modified wiring diagram of how the 1.8t harness connects and uses the CE2 HARNESS PLUGS TO POWER UP THE ECM TO RUN THE ENGINE.

No offense, but if you can't be bothered to *read* wiring diagrams, there's no way you're gonna *make* a wiring diagram. This guy gave you more than HALF the information you need to complete what you want to do, and you're asking him for the REST of it?
Come on man, do some of your own legwork.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

We need more things like this. I'm helpin' a friend do a GSR swap into an 91 civic HB and there's TONS of websites and info you can get on the for this swap and other engine swaps. Not only that you can go on Clubrsx or Honda-Tech and they'll more than happy to let you know what to do or what websites to go on. The reason why I'm askin' a friend of mine to wire up a diagram for me on the 1.8T swap into a CE2 box. I'll make sure to drop it by this website so it can make it easier for the person wanting to do this swap and save time.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (punkassjim)*

Very tru http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (VRC-YA)*

You know I`m just trying to finish my project Jim,I work on these cars for a living 8 to 5 Monday thru Fri so reading a wiring diagram is the least of my worries.I have ask you questions before and you are rude I not looking to transfer all new generation mk4 parts in to my car.I`m looking to stay simple use the tt drivetrain that has been sitting in my garage for 2 years in my favorite Mk2 body the corrado which I had to wait 2 years to get together cause of body damage.I could determine the wiring,actually I`m close I just decided to persue the info offered here.I think I`ll stop right here because this attack on me is BS.JAY


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (old school a1s)*

Listen, I don't mean to be rude. And if I've been rude to you before, I apologize. I really try to answer people's questions to the best of my ability, and the only time I brush them off is when it's clear to me that the asking party hasn't done a damn bit of their own research. If you weren't one of them, and I was rude to you, then I'm truly sorry. I must have gotten up on the wrong side of the universe that day. No need to take it out on you.
I just don't understand how people can get a GIFT like this thread, and rather than DO something with it, they go asking "Where's the rest?" It's called looking a gift horse in the mouth.
Again, sorry for being rude. I hope your project works out nicely.


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (punkassjim)*

so does anybody have a thread or info on most of the wiring to make a a3 2.0 work with non ce2 wiring, if so i need the help badly


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

i hope thats a joke


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Are you running AC? If not are you planning to in the future? also if you arent running AC did you remove the AC pump? what belt did you replace the stock beth with.
sorry for all the questions. Its getting cold in New Jersey so time is against me.
thx
andre


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Are you running AC? If not are you planning to in the future? also if you arent running AC did you remove the AC pump? what belt did you replace the stock beth with.
sorry for all the questions. Its getting cold in New Jersey so time is against me.
thx
andre

no A/C here.. I just took some string to auto zone and bought a belt close. Trial and error on that.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

I read somewhere on here and wrote it down. Run a one-sided Napa belt- part # 25-060435 Hope that works, because I need to buy one myself! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

We should create a 1.8t swap sticky thread.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*

1.8t swap FAQ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

I`ve been working on my harness and it is in the final stages of trim and route I`m going to start to splice the ce2 harness together with the 1.8t harness I hope to have a wiring diagram sketched out soon to end the fears of doing this swap.Jay


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

How about Front motor mount bracket? which did you use?
I read some where of a passat TDI just want to make sure before i hit the dealer.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*

the front motor mount bracket I used was from a 96 Passat TDI but I am using a Corrado VR6 front x member


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

I`m using a solid mount for the front,it actually is not the right height so I`m going to stud the mount and add a poly bushing for some give I`m using the a2 cross support and the corrado bracket which is similar to the golf jetta bracket it is just design different by the trans selection 020 or 02J.My harness is coming along between Red Sox and tracing out the ce2 fuse box and harnesses I`m close it`s down to just a few wires some splicing and connecting I`ll try to get a good lay out of what I`ve done to make it less complicated.Jay


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_the front motor mount bracket I used was from a 96 Passat TDI but I am using a Corrado VR6 front x member


would this be the correct part# 3A0 199 273 ? (1Z,AHU eng code)


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_Drive line. I used the 02J trans from that car. I had to change the flanges on the trans easy job. I got new flanges from the dealer $260 for both #02A-409-355-D I used the 02A VR6 Gear selector and shift cables since they are a nicer fit and I already had them. I used Corrado G60/ 16v GTI 100mm axles I still am running 4 lug.

I just got those flanges today, I hope everything goes ok. 
Any tips to installation please? Need new seals for them or anything? TIA

These things cost $305 with employee discount!!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

Might as well show people what the differences really are....
Stock mk4 CV flanges...








ETKA








So the install is very straight forward, just unbolt and bolt on new with impact? What torque specs? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

i dont think you need an impact tool for that.
I would just tighten by hand.
Ill let you know how mine comes out


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*

Yeah, but if by hand won't the flanges spin?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

The end of the flange is toothed. There is no way it would spin unless it not in, the bolt is just there to hold it in not stop it from spinning


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*

No no, as in spin the gears. The flange is not stationary... 
And is 35 ft/lbs. really enough for such a piece? I would think much more......


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_No no, as in spin the gears. The flange is not stationary... 
And is 35 ft/lbs. really enough for such a piece? I would think much more......

It really is just to keep it in place as the suspension moves up and down. The splines take all the engine torque. The O2A and O2O use a snap ring for the same function.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_
It really is just to keep it in place as the suspension moves up and down. The splines take all the engine torque. The O2A and O2O use a snap ring for the same function.
 
The 35 ft/lbs figure I gave Robin is just what I remember from doing an 02J swap earlier this year. If anyone has a Golf/Jetta Mk4 book, please verify that torque spec.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_
It really is just to keep it in place as the suspension moves up and down. The splines take all the engine torque. The O2A and O2O use a snap ring for the same function.

Is the snap ring #8 on the diagram above Louis? 
Interesting....


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_
Is the snap ring #8 on the diagram above Louis? 
Interesting....

Right, even though it is in the figure there is no #8 in the parts list for the O2J.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

put it in reverse and do it. dont need it supertight. i understant now what you mean. Did u already buy your TDI front motor mount bracket?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (VR6GTI'00')*

Cool, I will look into it when I actually swap them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But on my new flanges, there is no place for a snap ring (see ETKA diagram).









G60 motor mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiG6O* »_Cool, I will look into it when I actually swap them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But on my new flanges, there is no place for a snap ring (see ETKA diagram).









G60 motor mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I saw that before on the etka so i did a test fit. Perfect fit. I guess the is for other type flanges. When you swap them you will see what i mean.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I saw that before on the etka so i did a test fit. Perfect fit. I guess the is for other type flanges. When you swap them you will see what i mean.


Hmmmm, okay. I guess I will wait and see...

BUMP!


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (GTiG6O)*

good thread! couple of questions though








1. would u see any benefit in using the mk4 cluster ?? ( swap is going into a mk3 jetta)
2.will the stock mk3 mounts work for the 1.8t or will i have to use vr6 style ones
3.immobilizer ??? that is just used with the key right , meaning wouldn't i just have to use the mk4 ignition setup to use the immobilizer ??? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (pineapplegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_good thread! couple of questions though








1. would u see any benefit in using the mk4 cluster ?? ( swap is going into a mk3 jetta)
2.will the stock mk3 mounts work for the 1.8t or will i have to use vr6 style ones
3.immobilizer ??? that is just used with the key right , meaning wouldn't i just have to use the mk4 ignition setup to use the immobilizer ??? 
Thanks in advance 

1. No
2. Yes(the 4cyl mouting brackets will work also)
3.Yes(make sure you have the cluster that goes with the ecu)


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (pineapplegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_good thread! couple of questions though








1. would u see any benefit in using the mk4 cluster ?? ( swap is going into a mk3 jetta)
2.will the stock mk3 mounts work for the 1.8t or will i have to use vr6 style ones
3.immobilizer ??? that is just used with the key right , meaning wouldn't i just have to use the mk4 ignition setup to use the immobilizer ??? 
Thanks in advance 

1. If there is no problem getting the mk3 cluster fully functional with the mk4 ECU (I haven't seen it done 100% perfect yet) then basically the only advantage of the mk4 cluster is the pretty blue lights.








2. stock mk3 2.0 motor mounts will work. I don't believe VR6 mounts will. Tranny mount will depend on which tranny you choose.
3. Immobilizer will be tripped if any of the following components are mismatched or missing: key, cluster, ECU. Only way to get around it is Revo's immobilizer defeat program, or using an earlier, non-immobilizer ECU from a TT ersumthin.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
1. If there is no problem getting the mk3 cluster fully functional with the mk4 ECU (I haven't seen it done 100% perfect yet) then basically the only advantage of the mk4 cluster is the pretty blue lights.








2. stock mk3 2.0 motor mounts will work. I don't believe VR6 mounts will. Tranny mount will depend on which tranny you choose.
3. Immobilizer will be tripped if any of the following components are mismatched or missing: key, cluster, ECU. Only way to get around it is Revo's immobilizer defeat program, or using an earlier, non-immobilizer ECU from a TT ersumthin.

I hate to be the one who doesnt research but thats what the tex is for yo!
Ok so the ecu cluster and key are what makes the immobilizer work, no prob . it sounds like less wires to splice,
2.0 mts will work , depending on trans, Any chance the o2o wont grenade ?? i could prob trade the working 1.8t trans for a beefed 020 ?? im guessing it would take a few headaches outta the swap, your thoughts , ?


----------



## kiwidubstar (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm going to ask a stupid question here:
Aren't all 02* boxes the same casing. Could you and what would happen if you used an 020 box (up specced) on the conversion?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (kiwidubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiwidubstar* »_Aren't all 02* boxes the same casing. Could you and what would happen if you used an 020 box (up specced) on the conversion?

Well, since 02* is basically every transverse/watercooled manual transmission, your answer is no. The 02O uses one bellhousing. The 02A and 02J are roughly cousins of one another, but I don't believe they share the exact same bellhousing. The 02M is a 100% different design, whether it be five-speed or six.

_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_I hate to be the one who doesnt research but thats what the tex is for yo!
Ok so the ecu cluster and key are what makes the immobilizer work, no prob . it sounds like less wires to splice,
2.0 mts will work , depending on trans, Any chance the o2o wont grenade ?? i could prob trade the working 1.8t trans for a beefed 020 ?? im guessing it would take a few headaches outta the swap, your thoughts , ?

Basically, you need to look at all the mk4's components and pick which ones you want. If you come up with a list, I can help you deduce the least problematic course of action to get what you want, and I'll raise red flags for potentially expensive choices and/or plans that cause a comino effect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I wouldn't use the 02O no matter how "beefed" it is. But that's just me. It took negligible effort for me to just swap over to the 02J, since mk3 VR6 tranny mounts worked easily with it. The only hassle was mating the mk4 shifter box into the mk3 floor.
Be sure to post in this thread.


_Modified by punkassjim at 8:13 PM 11-25-2004_


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Thanx 4 the infor this will help.
Sean Castner


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I agrre go with the o2j cause a 1.8t with a chip is almost the max power a o20 tranny can take after its all beefed up


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (16vDuBrothers)*

anyone know if the wiring on all 1.8t engine is the same because i have a aeb 1.8t non-dbw and i was wondering if the wires and colors in this thread would work to get the car running?


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

hey gtiboy66, i was wondering how the alternator is hooked up, I no how to hook it to the battery but how is the field and indicator hooked up, I am wondering because I did a 1.8t swap into my a2 with a tec3 and I am running a the alternator from my old engine and I wanna convert to the serp belt, 
and I cant find my bentley anywhere, From what I can tell is that the main post goes to the battery/starter, and then their is a 2 pin plug with small 18 or so awg wire, I think the one is for the indicator light and the other is for switched ign to charge the field
the back of the alternator looks like this, but mine is a 90amp not 120amp


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (vwdriver92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_hey gtiboy66, i was wondering how the alternator is hooked up, I no how to hook it to the battery but how is the field and indicator hooked up, I am wondering because I did a 1.8t swap into my a2 with a tec3 and I am running a the alternator from my old engine and I wanna convert to the serp belt, 
and I cant find my bentley anywhere, From what I can tell is that the main post goes to the battery/starter, and then their is a 2 pin plug with small 18 or so awg wire, I think the one is for the indicator light and the other is for switched ign to charge the field
the back of the alternator looks like this, but mine is a 90amp not 120amp









Sorry But I do not know. Once its installed you should be able to test it with a mulitmeter. I did not take that part of the wiring apart.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

wow. lots of info...
i know i'm a n00b at swaps, so please bear with me: how many hours of labor should this take for a competent mechanic? i'm looking at having a swap done for me, because this is WAY over my head... just wondering how many limbs it's gonna cost me to have it done.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (BimmerBalla14)*

it took me 2 weeks from start to finish done very nicely. I have never touched it since I did the swap. I was working after work and on the weekends only.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*

how much $ would that translate to? i guess i'm trying to figure out how much, minus parts, the swap could cost me..


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (BimmerBalla14)*

I probably have 60 hours into it. From start to finish. So figure a shop would charge roughly 1500-2500 in labor.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (gtiboy66)*

sweet man, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think you posted a lot of good info if i knew wtf is meant







if you were closer, i'd pay you to do the swap


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (BimmerBalla14)*

Bump for anyone who needs the info


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: (BimmerBalla14)*

Bump for anyone who needs the info


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Please post more pics of your ride!! Nice swap! I'd love to do this in a high mileage MKIII VR


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

gtiboy how much would u charge for doing the swap i live in bergen co


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (mk2-ing-it)*

probably like 12-1500 plus parts


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

so what would i exactly have to buy for u to do this or maybe u know somewhere i could buy the engine exc


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (mk2-ing-it)*

you need motor, wiring, ECU with REVO immobilizer defete. Whatever trans you want. If converting to hydrolic then you need all cable shift stuff. you need turbo and piping and couplers. Its not cheep by any means. I might sell mine if interested,


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Still sorting out the wiring on my swap I figured some of the t14 connector wires out and spliced them in to the ce2 harness like temp gauge and some other stuff the only thing left is the main ecm harness wires from the brown plug which I`ve narrowed down but I`m unsure of where they should be spilced into the ce2 harness I`m using to power them When you did the outline of the 20v harness plugs you didn`t give where you spliced it into the ce2 harness to make it power up do you have that info or could you break down where for example brown plug pin# 1 goes to ce2 plug d 6 I hope this make sense to you it what I think makes people shy away from the idea of swapping this engine in being able to get the splice info is what most people are after.I know if my wiring was done I would have the car back together sooner.Jay


----------



## ninedee_golf_tdi (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm not into gasser swaps, but I stumbled acrossed this somewhere. Maybe it might help you 1.8t swappers. http://users.snip.net/~gajewsk....html


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (punkassjim)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (old school a1s)*

Dont know what your ce2 cars are like over there but here in the uk we have got spare wires on the back of one of our plugs for accericores which are all ign lives. You can use these out puts for the lives that you need on the brown plug and on the t14. Off the top of my head im sure that theres 7 ign lives needed when you run with the donar clusters and 5 when you run with a revo immbz defeat.


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (FaTT mk1)*

Pictures of the splicing the harness to the ce2 fuse box and wiring with a rough diagram like brown plug pin 1 red with green spilced to ce2 red with black g1 plug.that the way I`m thinking so there isn`t any factory smoke coming out of the ecm or fuse box or harness for that matter.I think some people that do the swap just keep the info to themselves which makes it complicated for other people to perfom the swap or swaps.Jay


----------



## FaTT mk1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (old school a1s)*

You dont want much do you....
The reason that people dont give out info like this is because some lame ass mofo will put all the info onto CD and sell it on ebay for a tidy profit.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

Good info.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (gtiboy66)*

sleeper?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























watch out for this guy on your local highway!!
wait......... oh yeah that was a viper we just passed..........










_Modified by Space9888 at 12:46 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (FaTT mk1)*

you are insane w/ revo this car would be retardedly fast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (Space9888)*

This should work nicely for my AWW swap. thanks


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (veedublub)*

bringing it back from the dead! i just need to know what pin or wire is constant ecu power and which one is switched on an awp.


----------



## shaman427 (May 6, 2001)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (hyperformancevw)*

Imed ya man, just need clarification a bit


----------



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: A2 1.8t AWP swap tech Wiring Made Easy (shaman427)*

how did you wire for the vss?


_Modified by project91gli at 10:08 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

Great info


----------



## MKIIdave (Aug 17, 2011)

So for the brown orange blue harnesses do i just snip them(the ones in the cab side ) and splice them into ky ce2,, like the ones that run into my interior i can just cut them right cause there just gunna be spliced into the ce2 harness....im in this boat right now with wiring and cant find a diagram what wire gets spliced into where in thr ce2 harness cause its all aeb sh!t..... lmao please help me out here lol....


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

this is old but very useful to me


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

What can I do if my jetta is a ce1?


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Gonzo tuning does the immobilizer defeat for $82 shipping included. He doesn't rip you off with having to buy the software.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

vwdirector said:


> Gonzo tuning does the immobilizer defeat for $82 shipping included. He doesn't rip you off with having to buy the software.


Seems like alot, I could do it for $50 shipped.


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Where can I learn about programming VW ecu's?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

ejg3855 said:


> Seems like alot, I could do it for $50 shipped.


You are joking right?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

chemilove89 said:


> You are joking right?


I'm joking ? It takes about 2mins to do. No I wasn't joking. It takes longer to open the ecu than it does to do the defeat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

DIY for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Not sure if this is a dead thread or not. Just did a 100mm flange swap about a month ago. Easy to do IF you can compress the retaining spring on both ends. I ended up using some unistrut cut approx 20", and some all thread and compressed the two ends at the same time. It allowed for easy removal of the retaining bolt.


















If you round out the allen, you might have to do this to get it out. Weld a nut to it, and back it out










Also, heres a pic of the two diff flanges


----------

